# Bar stock hit & miss recommendations sought



## dgjessing (May 29, 2012)

So now that I've got a Webster under my belt  I'm thinking I'd like to build a hit & miss engine. Relatively easy would be good... Ideas?


----------



## jonesie (May 29, 2012)

jerry howells farm boy is a good bar stock hit and miss and his plans are real good. you can get them on his web site his boy is still selling the plans.jonesie


----------



## kjk (May 29, 2012)

How about this one:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item397


----------



## metalmad (May 29, 2012)

The Kerzel would also be a good choice!
its free, has nice lines, fun to build and there are two other builds on this site to guide you.
I personaly would love to relive it with you.
The lock out lever can be tricky, but if you widen the bobben there is more room to play with.
 But dont make the lever out of brass like I did :big:
Pete


----------



## Catminer (May 29, 2012)

Harold Depenbusch's hit and miss is another one to consider. I think the book with drawings
is available from Lindays and other sources.

Peter


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 29, 2012)

Here ya go, guy. My Kerzel build-----All 57 pages of it!!! ;D ;D ;D
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10831.0


----------



## Jasonb (May 30, 2012)

Zero-Six from MEB is not bad. Build it from the drawings and it will look like this

http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1h0252.htm

Or do as I did, keep it mechanically the same and just do a bit more work on the bar stock to make it look like castings & forgings.







J


----------



## tvoght (May 30, 2012)

Do look into the Upshur farm engines.

http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/

I got Howell's Farm Boy plans and these, and finally decided on an Upshur because it looks a bit easier.


----------



## pkastagehand (May 30, 2012)

There is also the "Odds 'n Ends" by Phil Duclos. Book it currently out of print from Village Press but plans are around somewhere.


----------



## fcheslop (May 30, 2012)

Theres also Topsy Turvy by P Duclos.Harold has a fantastic build thread on here or if you like them smaller what about a Little Angel by Bob Shores the list is endless :big: what ever you decide on good luck.
Kind regards Frazer


----------



## dgjessing (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, everybody! Lots to chose from...


----------

